
Why Privacy Matters Even If “You Have Nothing to Hide” - freddyym
https://write.privacytools.io/privacy-simplified/why-privacy-matters-even-if-you-have-nothing-to-hide
======
mikece
"People that say you have nothing to hide often care the most about their
privacy. For example Mark Zuckerberg spent $30m (£18.8m) buying four houses
that surround his own home in California in 2016. “Why?” you might ask,
because he cares about his privacy."

I have no idea if Mark Z. has "something to hide" but he takes precautions
like he does. We all remember this picture of his laptop with not only the
camera covered, but the mic ports as well?

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/06/22/why-has-
ma...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/06/22/why-has-mark-
zuckerberg-taped-over-the-webcam-and-microphone-on/)

